# Bully Beatdown



## Skygge (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey guys, first off I apologise for not being on here for a while... my comp decided to give up on me so now i got myself a laptop, so youll see me more often now (sorry JayC haha).

Not too sure if this has been posted before and ive just checked if it has been. So yeah, Jason 'Mayhem' Miller is doing his own show on MTV to begin next Sunday. Basically, Mayhem tracks down local bullies and shoves them into MMA matches against professionals. Its a really good idea I think and it'd be fun to watch the bullies get the sh*t kicked out of them. What dyou reckon guys?


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

haha looks awesome. i take it the bullies never win coz i wouldnt want em taking home the money


----------



## steve c (Mar 10, 2009)

that looks class ha ha is it going to be on in the uk does anyone know ???


----------



## lummo (Jan 24, 2009)

Quality


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Haha im deffo gonna be watching this, my kind of show... If it ain't on MTV-UK it'll be on a torrent feed somewhere.

As Adam said can't see the bullies winning although a slight part of me does want the bully's to actually win, yea... some guy walks in like: im a pro mma fighter, yea i'm a bjj blackbelt and judo expert, and he gets his ass whopped.. come on that would be funny, wonder if it would tarnish their records?


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

going to be a good show and an interesting concept. going to be watching this for sure


----------



## Danny_90 (Feb 2, 2009)

this looks awsome

anybody no wen its on cos i checked on the tv guide n it aint on mtv at 930?

thanks alot


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Ha, that show looks great, big fan of miller too, not found any torrents for it yet.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

I watched this last night, could have been a lot better, but never mind.

Worth a watch.


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

temeura said:


> I watched this last night, could have been a lot better, but never mind.
> 
> Worth a watch.


Was it on TV?


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

No, I watched in here -

http://www.mmatko.com/bully-beatdown-episode-1-video/


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Cheers for the link, damn that video is slow loading though.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow, that show is really poor, how easy did Tony take it on him? That should have been over in seconds.


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

Just watched two rich kids get richer...


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Yep, that house was huge and the nobhead who had the fight was like 19 and driving a hummer.. yeah, they really needed another ten grand..


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

I liked the idea of calling a proper dickhead bully's bluff by saying;

a) if you're as tough as you say you are then you'll kick our boys ass & take home a bucket of dollar... then watching them get taken down a peg or two as they get totally owned by a pro & thus also highlighting the skillset involved in MMA

or

B) they back out straight away to portray them as the cowards they really are infront of an international programming base.

Unfortunately the concept has been diluted to having two rich brothers (!) & what was the following week, a few housemates settling a dispute? Please! "Congratulations, you're a complete dwad, here's a great chance for you to take home some serious cash." It's like a reward scheme for being a total mook.

Could've been a brutal idea for a show but hey you gotta love those vanilla US networks...


----------



## Chard (Mar 24, 2009)

cheesy show thought it would be:laugh:


----------



## rob (Jul 4, 2008)

to be honest the fact they are rich doesnt bother me, the guy was still a knob. tony should have destroyed him he was wearing head gear i wanted to see that kick that ended it land plush on his jaw. never mind. not a bad idea for a show, mayhem is funny and very cheesy i thought it was alright


----------

